# Hdmi Out Works On One Tv But Not Another- Please Help



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone else had a problem with your TV flickering instead of mirroring your display when using an HDMI cable? The strange this is that it works on my 42" iLo but not my 32" Samsung.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Not sure if its required but maybe the Samsung doesn't support hdcp which may be required. Or try different hdmi Ports.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I have it working on an older Samsung 32" TV but I can't get it to work on my new 23" HP 2311x computer monitor. It only asks to connect to webtop/ hdmi mirroring if the monitor is turned off. Once I turn the monitor on, webtop goes away and it switches back to phone mode like the HDMI isn't even connected.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

When some rhings work and others dont across same cable i start looking into specifics of the cable and what is supported. Often there are fixes for wht doesnt via connectirs.


----------

